# Video by FuelRiders.com just released!



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)

Long overdue, here's the video of the event I put together.

Please share it with all those that attended the event.


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

love it

:beer: :beer:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

This is awesome!!


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

I've watched this video multiple times, really is amazing. :thumbup:


----------

